# Zombieland!



## Skittle (Oct 4, 2009)

How is there not a Zombieland thread? Holy shit yes yes yes! This movie is just EPIC!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Trailer was awful I hear the movie is not as bad as the trailer


----------



## Kipple (Oct 5, 2009)

"Bill Murray as himself" might have sold me.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 5, 2009)

i went to see it but the theatre was full

i was pretty bummed


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Trailer was awful I hear the movie is not as bad as the trailer


Wtf. The trailers were amazing.



Shindo said:


> i went to see it but the theatre was full
> 
> i was pretty bummed


It was PACKED when we went yesterday. PACKED in fuckin' KANSAS. So yea


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2009)

skittle said:


> Wtf. The trailers were amazing.



No jokes.



How the fuck can you put out a horror comedy that, from the trailers, has NO JOKES.



Or maybe I'm just supposed to write it off because HOLY SHIT LOOK ZOMBIES THAT WILL PLACATE YOU THE CONSUMER


If the guy took his inspiration from _Shaun of the Dead_ there better be some good fucking JOKES in the goddamn trailer.


But then again all he did was write and direct some episodes of Rob & Big and do an Electric Six music video so my hopes might be set too high.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 5, 2009)

skittle said:


> Wtf. The trailers were amazing.


Not really.  The trailers just made it seem like a parody movie that was trying to pass itself off as serious.  I hated the trailers and think the movie looks retarded.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought it was really good. It's incredibly funny but it kind of falls apart at the end. Woody Harellson is amazing.. and if you haven't seen it yet, all I have to say is... Bill Fucking Murray.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2009)

What I think about it:
Yet another year for yet another zombie movie.


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 5, 2009)

At least it's not another vampire book/movie.

*shudders*


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2009)

Pffft. Zombies never get old and the two other people I saw it with also agree with was a fuckin' mazing.


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2009)

skittle said:


> Pffft. Zombies never get old and the two other people I saw it with also agree with was a fuckin' mazing.





Yuppers.... Pretty damn good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2009)

I went to see this movie a few days ago, it was indeed good, which is rare for a zombie movie.  Even has some originality in it, rare for every kind of movie.  But yeah, I've seen better, much better.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Oct 6, 2009)

"Are you just some fucking cock-blocking robot built in some secret fucking government facility?"

Best Movie I've seen in years. Possibly my new favorite movie.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 6, 2009)

Neon_Infection said:


> "Are you just some fucking cock-blocking robot built in some secret fucking government facility?"
> 
> Best Movie I've seen in years. Possibly my new favorite movie.


It's definitely one of my new favorites.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 6, 2009)

the trailer  was epic funny...  i want to have the movie


----------



## xcliber (Oct 6, 2009)

pitchblack said:


> At least it's not another vampire book/movie.
> 
> *shudders*



A trailer for the next Twilight movie played in the theater before the actual movie started. 

Funny, I went to see it on Saturday evening and the theater was less that a quarter full.
The movie itself was WIN though imo. I'm honestly surprised that no one came up with a zombie comedy sooner though.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 6, 2009)

xcliber said:


> A trailer for the next Twilight movie played in the theater before the actual movie started.
> 
> Funny, I went to see it on Saturday evening and the theater was less that a quarter full.
> The movie itself was WIN though imo. I'm honestly surprised that no one came up with a zombie comedy sooner though.


Uh..Shaun of the Dead, Zombie Strippers, there are tons of them.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 6, 2009)

Zombie nation was good


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Heard it was a totally cynical cash-grabbing exploitation goon fantasy flick but I might see it because I like paying money for SHIT


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's what I said in the previous Zombieland/Jennifer's Body thread



CryoScales said:


> ... ZombieLand was good and I enjoyed it. However I felt they could have done more with it. I understand the film was designed as a balance between comedy and shock horror. But I still longed for some sort of plotline, and the interaction between the characters screamed for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2009)

The trailers really disappointed me, but the movie...Oh my God. I haven't laughed so hard, for so long, in years; it may be only good to watch once, but was an instant top-ten-favourite-movies-of-all-time for me.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 15, 2009)

I just saw it today.
Wasn't total shit like I thought it would be.  It was just decent, however.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/bum-reviews/12369-zombieland

(Spoilers involved!)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 15, 2009)

it was pretty funny


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 17, 2009)

I went to see this today for my birthday (ironically one of the things my friends got me was an "I <3 zombies" t-shirt) and we all pretty much loved it.

I laughed a lot xD


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday Ramsay!


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Already seen it, twice in fact. The ending was slightly abrupt but the first half of the movie was the funniest thing I've seen all year.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> Already seen it, twice in fact. The ending was slightly abrupt but the first half of the movie was the funniest thing I've seen all year.


I wanna see it again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Boring.


I really REALLY wish they'd stop making such obvious cash-grabbing "instant cult" schlock but whatever this is instant gratification 2.0 who gives a shit right


This movie just seemed like it was focus-tested to hell and back


----------



## Skittle (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Boring.
> 
> 
> I really REALLY wish they'd stop making such obvious cash-grabbing "instant cult" schlock but whatever this is instant gratification 2.0 who gives a shit right
> ...


...Really? Wow.

I can only imagine what you find amusing.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw the trailer.

It was 100% pure "meh".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

skittle said:


> ...Really? Wow.
> 
> I can only imagine what you find amusing.



I like fucking Dawn of the Dead.


I liked Shaun of the Dead which I thought this was a totally unsuccessful rip-off of. 

And it's not like I'm an elitist. I laughed at Epic Movie. It was only once or twice but I LAUGHED.

I didn't laugh once during Zombieland. I smirked a couple times.

So in my book Epic Movie is a better movie than Zombieland.


That's pretty bad. It had almost an hour and a half to make me feel something and it didn't.


I seriously need someone to explain to me why they thought this movie was funny because I can't understand it.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

I see interesting for me


----------

